
Show HN: The CO₂ Emissions for Flying - dennismart
http://shameplane.com/
======
nanis
OMG, if no one ever traveled anywhere, there would less CO₂ emissions. Also,
if we decided use nothing other than aspirin and penicillin, health car
expenditures would be so much lower. If we all lived like pre-industrial
revolution serfs, the earth would love us. After all, my grandmother got by
without a fridge. Who needs a car anyway? Besides, we should just have a
single brand of toothpaste. While we are at that, why should anyone be able to
travel more than 50 miles away from where one was born? Why should you be able
pick up and move somewhere else on a whim if that's going to interfere with
the plans of the CO₂ Emissions Planning Board?

BTW, why do you keep emitting CO₂? It says here you filled up your lifetime
quota last week. Chop chop!

~~~
zuron7
I think the idea of this website is to show how much CO2 one emits when they
take a flight, not to ask them to stop taking flights. Obviously with electric
technology, and renewable energy, planes might be soon the only polluting
technology that we will be using.

~~~
ialexpw
Normally I would agree, although the website is called "Shame Plane"

